

Tooltip.io – Tooltips without coding - tooltip
http://tooltip.io

======
Ramtorn
Sounds interesting. Care to elaborate?

------
tooltip
Sure. It's a visual editor to add Google-style tooltips to elements, menus,
etc. on the page. No coding needed.

Drag an icon from the editor onto an element, enter your message, link, image
or video and choose activation method for users: on hover (mouseover) or on
click by users.

It's a nifty way to add help messages and modify them on the go without coding
into code or rewriting CSS all the time.

Create, edit, save. Repeat until happy.

------
tooltip
We're in close beta. Now collecting beta users before launch in early January.

